# Foster Fail



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

A few weeks ago we attempted to foster a little terrier mix for a local rescue. Macy was skinny and a bit of a wild child. Given up by her former owners at 5 years old she ended up here and life has not been the same. First she won my husband over and I quickly followed so we adopted her. She looks like a Yorkie/Silky Mix with her long body and long tail. Her intake bio said Yorkie/ShihTzu but I really don't see an ounce of Tzu. Macy is super smart, a champion squirrel and chipmunk chaser and best of all she and my malt Max get along well.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

She is cute. Happy for you enjoy.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

The best kind of "fail"!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great that you adopted her! Congrats on your new addition...Macy is adorable! That's funny...Bailey's rescue had also listed him as a shih tzu mix (with poodle) but I really don't see ANY shih tzu in him either, LOL.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she's adorable!! It looks like she has a great coat. I'm happy for you, and for Macy!
I do 't see any Shih tzu either.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lou's Mom said:


> The best kind of "fail"!!!! Congratulations!


Yup, welcome to the club... we have jackets!
IF you gotta fail, this is the one to fail at..and you failed fabulously with a adorable little baby that will protect you and the family against marauding squirrels and chipmunks.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations she sure is a cutie!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Max is a cutie pie! Congrats on your "fail!"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jan I wasn't sure if I wanted to open your thread, but ism so glad I did, you made my day


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jan - Macy is so cute. Congrats on your "fail." Sounds like you've now rounded out your family perfectly. Makes me a little nervous because I just got approved as a foster for AMAR and a local Maltese Rescue yesterday and everyone says, "I know you. You'll keep the dog." I have to keep saying the mantra...I will not keep the foster and will make room for another." Yup, easier said than done, huh? :huh:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I to was somewhat skeptical when I saw "Foster Fail" and was rather apprenhensive as well. Glad that I did take the chance to open it and was so very happy to see that you did adopt little Macy. She really is a cutie pie and the very best of luck with her.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations on being a failure! Looks like you all come out a winner, though!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Best failure ever! I would have a 100 of them if I fostered.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a wonderful way to be a "failure". Macy is adorable.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I know all too well how difficult it is to give up these little angels. Sounds like you were meant to be together, and I'm so happy for all of you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yay! Congratulations. If I didn't already have 6 dogs, I would have failed fostering a loonng time ago!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I completely understanding being a "foster failure" in this way. So happy for you and for Macy. I know she will have a GREAT life in her new furever home.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's beautiful, glad it all worked out and even though it's a fail, well she doesn't have to get used to a new home and already has a brother. It's hard to give her up when she wins your heart.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Welcome to the fabulous family of foster failures!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What a darling little sweetie she is, congrats!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

She is so cute! Glad she found her forever home with you.

Linda


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! 
Macy is super cute! A happy ending for all! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is some cuteness overload, congrads, you will be so happy together


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Susan, don't be afraid to foster. Since we adopted Macy 4 weeks ago we fostered another adorable little guy (Iggy, pictured below) and delivered him to his forever home. It was very sad and we dreaded the trip to meet them but we knew he was going to a great home which made it easier. I hope our next foster is one we would not ordinarily consider to adopt and maybe it will be easier to say goodbye. 
Iggy's new mom emails me with questions and updates. He's doing great and they absolutely love him. It's rewarding to know we had a part in his happily ever after.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks everybody!


----------

